# best package for infant clothing



## funkygator2 (Apr 15, 2007)

Could any of you share what you use to ship infant clothing in? or perhaps give me some ideas. I know some members use poly bag, but those are too big. Thanks.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

We use the Sure-loc type bag, I dont know what you mean by to big as UPS & USPS have to be able to scan them and a box weighs to much,


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I use the smaller poly bags for mailing. Inside I put the garment or garments in clearbags along with a couple of little stickers for the kids  The clearbags work really great for the onesies and tees, as they keep them nice and folded. You can find them at clearbags.com, hope this helps


----------



## funkygator2 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thank you both. Bobbie what size are the poly bags that you buy? If you don't mind me asking.
Thanks again.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I believe the ones I use to ship the smaller onesies are 8 x 6, they fit nice and snug in them


----------



## funkygator2 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks again!


----------

